# demo exhibit at Franklin Institute



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

some pics from our little side bar of the Robot Competition in the room next door. I should have taken more.


Darryl


Ed


Hank and staff member


Tom and his lovely family.


me, I think!

I am remiss in that I don't have a picture of Cordell who made all this possible.
Thank You Cordell for having us.

:roll:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*track pics*

a few more


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*cars and such*

Cordel's cars






a not too good pic of Cordell from a previous occasion


another terrible pic of Cordell at an earlier event.
I promise to get better pics next time guys.

:wave:


----------



## ninjatek (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey Al,

Thanks for posting what you have. At least you had a camera.
Maybe a running video cam next time. Big thanks to all of those
who were able to come out and help. Could not have done it
without you. Hoping to do bigger and better next year.

Cordell - aka Ninjatek


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Man, what a motley looking crew! :lol: Nice close up Al!! :tongue:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

alpink said:


> :roll:


A "cultured, sophisticated man about town"!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And a "dedicated follower of fashion" too!!


----------

